# PPPoE with iMac OS 9.2



## StanHampton (Feb 19, 2005)

I am connected online but pull very little bandwith. Normally, the best I am seeing is comparable to 28.8 dial-up. I have an iMac 233 with 288M RAM, OS 9.2.2, using Draytek Vigor 2500 connected to original ethernet card. Duplexer Tool extension is installed to control rate at 10M/sec and half duplex. This is the only combination at which I can get the router to communicate with the ethernet card. My ISP tech support has little knowledge of Mac OS and I am not familiar with PPPoE and am wondering if there are any settings on the modem set-up interface or my computer that may be putting limitations on my speed. Thank you for any suggestions.


----------



## StanHampton (Feb 19, 2005)

StanHampton said:


> I am connected online but pull very little bandwith. Normally, the best I am seeing is comparable to 28.8 dial-up. I have an iMac 233 with 288M RAM, OS 9.2.2, using Draytek Vigor 2500 connected to original ethernet card. Duplexer Tool extension is installed to control rate at 10M/sec and half duplex. This is the only combination at which I can get the router to communicate with the ethernet card. My ISP tech support has little knowledge of Mac OS and I am not familiar with PPPoE and am wondering if there are any settings on the modem set-up interface or my computer that may be putting limitations on my speed. Thank you for any suggestions.


Otherwise, every else is the same.


----------

